# Looking to buy wild strain mallards



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy raised hen mallards that are wild strain? A friend of mine releases them in his marsh this time of year, and can't find any this year. Any help would be appreciated


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll check with the hatcheries we use for our poultry and see if they have any chicks and post back by Monday afternoon the latest. What part of Ohio are you in?

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok, so the hatchery has day old mallards they will ship or you can pick up, it is in Polk,OH. They said right now they don't have any juvenile ones for sale right now but will in a few months. Their name is Meyers Hatchery, https://www.meyerhatchery.com. Good luck.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

silverbullets said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy raised hen mallards that are wild strain? A friend of mine releases them in his marsh this time of year, and can't find any this year. Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think releasing domestic raised birds into the wild is illegal?


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Correct

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

